# Freelancer Project Manager in Turkey how much to charge?



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all.

I am considering to accpet an offer to work to a spanish company in turkey as project manager (no contrat, just freelance) in a recycling industry .

They pay me accomodation; food and flygts to my country (Portugal).

Duration will be at least 2 months.

What is your idea, about how to charge for this role in this conditions?

cost by hour? by month? how mutch?

Thank you very mutch


----------



## skyisfree (Feb 25, 2014)

ribraga said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am considering to accpet an offer to work to a spanish company in turkey as project manager (no contrat, just freelance) in a recycling industry .
> 
> ...


Salaries are paid monthly in general in Turkey. You can of course consider to get paid hourly but I am not sure they can offer since the position is a project manager. What is the offer?


----------



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

skyisfree said:


> Salaries are paid monthly in general in Turkey. You can of course consider to get paid hourly but I am not sure they can offer since the position is a project manager. What is the offer?


The offer is about 3000 Eur (gross), accomodtion and food by the company.
6 days work time/week, 12h/ day
1 flight home each 3 weeks


----------



## skyisfree (Feb 25, 2014)

ribraga said:


> The offer is about 3000 Eur (gross), accomodtion and food by the company.
> 6 days work time/week, 12h/ day
> 1 flight home each 3 weeks


You will get around 2100 EUR after tax (around %30 tax). Although 6000 Turkish Lira (2000 EUR) is really good for a month, you will be working 72 hours per week, which is almost 2 times greater than normal working hours (40 hours).

Let's calculate like this:

4 weeks = 1 month... 
72 hours per week = 288 hours per month
2100 / 288 hours = 7,2 EUR you earn per hour

So, if you work as a normal worker with these values:

40 hours per week and 5 days
40 * 7,2 (EUR) * 4 (weeks) = 1152 EUR per month. 

I can kindly say that 1152 eur per month for a normal project manager position (5 days 40 hours) is a low salary (at least for Istanbul and Izmir) even the accommodation is provided by the company. 

But if you think that this position can add some value, which is not related to money, for your career, then you may accept it since it seems not a permanent position. 

Regards.


----------

